# Movie Theater Streams 2K Resolution Film Using BitTorrent



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Movie Theater Streams 2K Resolution Film Using BitTorrent.

*The MPAA has previously been critical of the negative effect it says BitTorrent has on the movie industry, but a recent experiment in a Norwegian movie theater shows that it might actually be of use to them. Researchers from The Far North Living Lab managed to stream a full 2K resolution film at 19mbit/s - with BitTorrent of course.*

-- Tom


----------

